# For the Garage Workshop



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

excellent idea to use it with your vac system.thanks for the idea.


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

Not sure what you mean. Does the keyfob set up to turn on the Oneida ?


----------



## Spur (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't have the full blown dust collection system. I have a shop vac with the Oneida dust deputy attached (just the cyclonic part over a 5 gallon bucket). The shop vac is plugged into the garage door opener gizmo intended for turning on the lights when you get home. The keyfob is just a mini garage door opener I got separately (better to carry around than the garage remote that came with it), and programmed it to open the garage door and work the gizmo intended for lamps. When I press the button to turn on the gizmo, it acts like a remote to turn the shop vac on. With the 20 foot hose running to the shop vac/dust collection system, I can be at the lathe, then move the hose to the mitre saw, then the table saw, and never have to move the whole cart, nor do I have to do any awkward reaching to turn it on, just line myself up on whatever machine I am at, press the little keyfob garage door opener button that works the gizmo, and away I go.

The gizmo looks like one of those timer plugs you might use with a Christmas tree, but is a remote on/off rather than a timer. It works exactly like the item at this link but it came with the garage door opener, and the keyfob works both the garage door opener and the shop vac, with a third button which I may get another one of those gizmos and hook up to a fan or air filtration or something (they cost around $20)

For a more robust dust collection system, I would get the real deal remote, but for my needs, in a garage shop, the draw on power is not enough to need the expensive ones.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice , helpful review. Thank you
I might buy it just for the keyfob thingy : )


----------



## uncledavid (Jun 24, 2013)

Spur, thanks for the review, we are looking at new door opener. may consider this one…


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Can I ask how it operated as a garage door opener? Was it quiet? I get a lot of complaints about how noisy my current opener is.


----------



## Spur (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, the good news it is super quiet since it is a belt drive. The bad news is that the old one was so noisy it masked the squeaky springs that help lift the doors. The wife gave me fits to get rid of those squeaks once I changed the opener out, and tracking down precisely where the squeaks came from was a bit of trial and error (the squeak reverberated throughout the metal).


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

If I had


----------

